# Changing Java to IPv4



## UnitedMi (Mar 21, 2011)

I tried using the setx on cmd to make JAva not use v6 (which causes me to lose network connection). When I ran the line "setx _JAVA_OPTIONS -Djava.net.preferIPv4Stack=true" on my netbook, it returned a success line. However, on my desktop it returns nothing. I installed the patch for setx on xp but it still does not change the setting.


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

setx needs the /m switch in Win 8.1 but it doesn't affect the current cmd window.

You can do it manually in control panel, system, environment variables.


----------

